# YAy!!! i just signed up for classes and my PRO membership!!



## s33lo (Feb 2, 2008)

title pretty much explains it all but im sooo psyched!!!


----------



## kyoto (Feb 2, 2008)

Congratulations!  Let us know how it all goes.


----------



## lynae002 (Feb 10, 2008)

If you do not mind me asking, what classes? Did u start them?


----------

